# Probably the last outside pic. of the summer



## terryo (Sep 23, 2010)

Today was in the high 70's, so Pio got to go outside for a few hours...He found a worm, his favorite, and some boxies were out too.
































Most of the boxies were out too
















Ah...the beautiful Chewy


----------



## cdmay (Sep 23, 2010)

Why the last day? Won't there be at least a few more warm sunny days left?
Man, it was only 88 here today...


----------



## DeanS (Sep 23, 2010)

I never get tired of checking out your habitat...yeah! Mother Nature does play her games...it's been in the 70s here the past few days, but today it's 90 and it's gonna climb back into the 100s before the weekend is done...again Terry...GREAT job!


----------



## shmily1605 (Sep 23, 2010)

Very pretty pics! I wish I could say it was 70 where Im at. It was just 105 the other day and 95 today. Im sick of this heat.


----------



## terryo (Sep 23, 2010)

There probably will be lots more warm sunny days, and Pio will be outside for a few hours on those days, but I won't take any more pictures .........I hate when the flowers die and things start turning brown....but I do love when the leaves start turing colors.


----------



## Isa (Sep 23, 2010)

Beautiful Pics Terry! They all look so happy to live in their beautiful enclosure (a real paradise for turtles and tortoises)! Too bad the winter is comming


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Sep 23, 2010)

You have a fantastic setup for those guys! I had to read this thread, it's 97* in Phoenix today.


----------



## Candy (Sep 23, 2010)

Beautiful pictures Terry. I also just love seeing your little guys enclosures. They are so wonderful. The weather is going to be about 80 today and then like Dean said it will be hotter over the weekend so Dale will be able to go out some more. I'm sure he will be happy about that.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 23, 2010)

Terry...I just LOVE your pictures. Then I have a flash back to the picture of your beautiful back yard under a foot or so of snow and I remember that I'm pretty happy where I am. I just wish my habitats looked even half and pretty and natural as yours do.


----------



## harris (Sep 23, 2010)

I can never get enough of your photos. You've made a paradise for those guys.

I personally live for Winter so you just have to take a few shots when NY gets hit with some fresh snow. I notice Evergreens in the background and nothing's prettier than when those are covered with it. It's nature's snowcone.


----------



## terryo (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the nice compliments.

This is part of my flower garden last winter.
from this:





to this





This was the start of the blizzard ...taken from my bay window. Remember, I live in a residential area, near the city, but I'm sure that some of you people get WAY more snow than I do.





Pio's garden is in there somewhere, but you can't even see the steps leading to his enclosure.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 23, 2010)

Terry, your gardens and enclosure are magnificent. If we lived close I would have you come over and help me with mine. They are just stunning!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 23, 2010)

Every time I see that much snow, even with all of our problems in california I am glad I live here. To date I have never seen or felt real snow. Nice pics as always making me more and more jealous.


----------



## cdmay (Sep 23, 2010)

What a contrast in conditions! The photos are excellent at showing the drastic changes from the seasons.
For someone who has only seen snow once (when I was a little kid and we were on vacation) I can't even imagine what winter would be like where you live.
BTW....was that photo of that leaf taken, _while it was falling?!_


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Sep 23, 2010)

You know I always love your pictures!!!!!


----------



## John1982 (Sep 23, 2010)

Beautiful animals and garden. I've been up north a few times and experienced snow, ya'll can keep it!


----------



## harris (Sep 24, 2010)

Growing up and still living in the snow belt (lake effect snow) in NE Ohio, it's so strange to me to hear that people have never seen snow. You guys don't know what yer missin!


----------



## Perseus (Sep 24, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL garden and setup. Your "kids" are spoiled!

I sympathize with the snow dilemma. I'm moving to the South in a month and will enjoy my first winter without a snow shovel! 

-Kirsten


----------



## terryo (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't like the shoveling, but I have kids to do that for me. But to me we have the best of both worlds....a beautiful few months of summer and flowers, and then some great fun in the snow...shopping for Christmas presents...with COATS on....looking at all the lights....I love winter too. We have a really big hill...the kids call it a mountain...that we can't wait for snow to ski, toboggan, or just roll down it in a garbage pail cover...fun! And when that's done, we have the anticipation of seeing the flowers come up, the grass turn green again, the leaves come back.....life in never boring, because we have changes to look forward to. I'm not knocking the warmer climate...not at all....just saying I love the changes we get here.


----------



## goReptiles (Sep 24, 2010)

Terry, how old is Pio now? 

It stinks the weather isn't more compatible with the tortoises. My Russians, only saw outside for a little while, then it got SUPER hot here with an even higher index. It's just not cooling off enough for them to be outside again during the day, but within a month or so it'll be too cold.


----------



## terryo (Sep 24, 2010)

Pio was three in July Whitney. Well, here's a few more....today is in the high 70's....go figure. By tomorrow night they say it will be in the 50's. So this is really the last pictures as Pio is coming in tomorrow for the winter and I'm sure they boxie's will start hiding again. Sigh............

Pi










Chewy













Kit





Nora





Nolie





Pio


----------



## moswen (Sep 24, 2010)

oh my goodness terry i've never seen any outdoor pictures from you before, i ENVY your back yard! it looks like a profes. did it! you're AWESOME! also i didn't know red foots ate worms...! i love your ornates, so pretty! they are rare in my part of oklahoma, usually all i see are 3 toeds.


----------



## terryo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you Rebekah. A professional did do it. My son does tiles, granite, and pavers, landscaping, and ponds. I had to wait almost 2 years before he could finish everything...(cause I wasn't a paying customer) Every time he had a day off he did a little. 
Now it's up to me to keep it up, and he comes over and shakes his head as he picks the weeds. LOL



cdmay said:


> What a contrast in conditions! The photos are excellent at showing the drastic changes from the seasons.
> For someone who has only seen snow once (when I was a little kid and we were on vacation) I can't even imagine what winter would be like where you live.
> BTW....was that photo of that leaf taken, _while it was falling?!_



Carl....every now and then I try to give NERD a run for his money.


----------



## Candy (Sep 24, 2010)

Your son shakes his head every time he has to pull a weed, too funny Terry. I can just imagine that. How the tables are turned when they grow up now they're trying to tell us what to do.   I love the picture of the leaf falling it's beautiful. On my street right now the maples are just starting to turn colors. I just love that.


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2010)

terryo said:


> Today was in the high 70's, so Pio got to go outside for a few hours...He found a worm, his favorite, and some boxies were out too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

